# Garage clean up



## JenksyRS (Feb 25, 2014)

So I've recently bought a house with a detached garage but it was a dark and dingy place with no electricity dusty concrete floor and breeze block walls.

Didn't take any before pics but this is the whole garage PVA'd



then the wall painting started





walls painted




then the floor painting



I left the bottom 2 rows of brick as i was going to put some sort of skirting, weather it be rubber or aluminium extrusion but decided to paint it for now



floor was left for 10 days to go off properly as it is a resin based paint then i started fitting lights and sockets and out my bike back in after putting in the kitchen.





The dog approved even if my other half didn't




then i ordered a carcoon for the car for the winter whilst its off the road.




I brought the car back from my dads garage



and there we have it 2 weeks work and not alot of money spent and we have one very bright and very white garage!


----------



## kev1609 (Sep 19, 2011)

Very nice turnaround


----------



## johny555ive (Mar 10, 2013)

Cracking job there mate, bloody good size garage too. did the missus say "you love that bike more than me" while it was in the kitchen 
nice motor too


----------



## uggski (Jun 29, 2016)

In my old place I used to keep my bike in the hall just behind the front door. one day the Postie knocked to leave a parcel with me. Looking over my shoulder he saw the bike there.

He then said to me "You're single aren't you?"


----------



## JenksyRS (Feb 25, 2014)

she said it about the car when i bought the carcoon for it lol 

she always said im never having a bike in the house but she caved lol


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice 

Your dog looks as though they would be at home on the bike


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

looks great! great job on the floor. i rushed mine and its lifted where the wheels sit :-( 

love the RS and push bike - not keen on motorbikes.

make sure you get a decent lock and alarm for the place, shame but necessary :-/


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

That carcoon looks a nice bit of kit. How much!?!


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

love it looks mint.

love the carcoon too!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

cracking work and space! if i can get a house with garage half as nice and big as that when i get my first house next year i will be over the moon!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice looking garage


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

A very nice man cave that's turned out to be. :thumb:


----------



## JenksyRS (Feb 25, 2014)

Streeto said:


> That carcoon looks a nice bit of kit. How much!?!


they range from 300 to 500 quid depending on the size and what you have.


----------

